# Making Fettucini Alfredo Today



## DampCharcoal (Jan 8, 2005)

For a basic sauce I was going to use:

heavy cream
milk
garlic
butter
EVOO
s&p
grated parmesan
mozzarella

Anything else I should add?


----------



## Erik (Jan 8, 2005)

Crushed Red Pepper

Nutmeg


----------



## mudbug (Jan 8, 2005)

take out the mozz - too stringy for me in this dish! you want smotth creamy goodness.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 8, 2005)

I was gonna spread the mozz over the pile of goodness when I was done, shoulda said that. I'm a cheesaholic, Mud!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 8, 2005)

Good call on the nutmeg and red pepper Erik, forgot about those. Also forgot about the package of bacon I have, now I can make it carbonara! Mmmm, bacon...


----------



## mudbug (Jan 8, 2005)

hey, Charc, as long as you're throwing in the bacon, toss in a few peas.  Deelish!

I'd still skip the mozz


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 8, 2005)

Mud, I got hungry and ate the bacon while I was cooking and I didn't have peas to add anyway but DEFINITELY a great call! I took a pic, yes I'm bored, yes the presentation is terrible, but it did taste yummy! I used Emeril's Sun Dried 'Mater Sausages which are a bit salty but make it look interesting, I suppose.  :roll:   



Just used a few small shreds of mozz on top, no more.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2005)

Damp:

Your recipe, without the mozz and the milk was right on.  If you add bacon, peas, or other ingredients, it's no longer Alfredo.  

However, That being said, the bacon ad peas are delicious in this sauce.  I also saute some sliced mushrooms in the butter.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 9, 2005)

That looks and sound scrumptuous, DC!

I'm with you on the additions, especially the shrooms, Andy!


----------

